
Chain Core Developer Edition is now open source - marcusestes
https://github.com/chain/chain
======
webscaleizfun
Uhh, I as a casual browser of HN was quite confused when I clicked on this, as
your github repo has no explanation of what Chain Core is, or what it does.

Perhaps consider saying something like "Chain Core is a blockchain based
system for private B2B financial transactions, such as deposits, bonds,
securities and currency exchanges." up front so other HN readers aren't forced
to eventually wander to your website[1] to figure out what this chain thing
is.

[1] - [https://chain.com/](https://chain.com/)

